# 2002 Allroad - Air Ride Question - Front of car on bump stops.



## larryr17 (Feb 2, 2014)

Evening Everyone,

Have had this car for a few years, did a bagpipeandy rebuild on the compressor, have replaced one of the front bags awhile back. A Few weeks ago I had to replaced the steering rack (lost all power steering) Got it done, replaced the tie rod ends while I was there. Brought it for alignment, and then thought I was good to go. It seems that the Air ride is pissed that I fixed something else on the car as it has been picky during my ownership. Anyways. have it in the garage, hooked up the VAG Com and let her run and try to get it off the ground, the rear came up after letting the compressor cool down twice... I am getting a G78 Error which I believe is new since the steering rack, I am wondering if I happened to get to close to a sensor wire when I removed/reinstalled the passenger side inner fender. Anyways, Can someone help point me in a direction, will a G78 Cause the front to just sit there? let me know your thoughts. I pulled the tire off last night and removed and the sensor back on, didn't see any nastyness.... 


```
VAG-COM Version: Release  311.2-N


Chassis Type: 4B - Audi A6 C5
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,16,17,35,36,37,45,55,56
 
Address 01     -------------------------------------------------------
   Controller: 4Z7 907 551 M  
   Component: 2.7l V6/5VT     G   0001
   Coding: 06752
   Shop #: WSC 02325
   WA1YD64B42N081039     AUZ7Z0A1971439
No fault code found.

Address 02     -------------------------------------------------------
   Controller: 4Z7 927 156 F  
   Component: AG5 01V 2.7l5VT USA 1818
   Coding: 01002
   Shop #: WSC 02325
No fault code found.

Address 03     -------------------------------------------------------
   Controller: 4Z7 907 389 A  
   Component: ABS/ESP allrad      D55
   Coding: 06397
   Shop #: WSC 02325
No fault code found.

Address 08     -------------------------------------------------------
   Controller: 4B0 820 043 AD 
   Component: A6-Klimavollautomat 0105
   Coding: 00010
   Shop #: WSC 02325
2 Faults Found:
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71)
            41-10 - Blocked or No Voltage - Intermittent
01592 - Air Quality Sensor (G238)
            57-10 - Electric Circuit Failure - Intermittent

Skipping Address 15-Airbags

Address 17     -------------------------------------------------------
   Controller: 4B0 920 981 P  
   Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. VDO D09
   Coding: 06264
   Shop #: WSC 00001
   WA1YD64B42N081039     AUZ7Z0A1971439
1 Fault Found:
00562 - Sensor for Oil Level/Temperature (G266)
            29-00 - Short to Ground

Address 35     -------------------------------------------------------
   Controller: 4B0 962 258 J  
   Component: Central Lock/Alarm  D35
   Coding: 15981
   Shop #: WSC 02325
6 Faults Found:
01370 - Alarm triggered by Interior Monitoring
            35-00 - -
00956 - Key 2
            09-10 - Adaptation Limit Surpassed - Intermittent
01560 - Passenger Door
            59-00 - Can't Unlock
01561 - Left Rear Door
            59-00 - Can't Unlock
01562 - Right Rear Door
            59-00 - Can't Unlock
01573 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch: Left Rear
            35-00 - -

Address 36     -------------------------------------------------------
   Controller: 4B0 959 760 B  
   Component: Sitzmemory R1 F     0102
   Coding: 00001
   Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.

Address 45     -------------------------------------------------------
   Controller: 4B0 951 178 A  
   Component: Innenraumueberw.    D04
   Coding: 00102
   Shop #: WSC 02325
No fault code found.

Address 55     -------------------------------------------------------
   Controller: 4Z7 907 357    
   Component: dynamische LWR       D07
   Coding: 00030
   Shop #: WSC 02325
1 Fault Found:
00776 - Level Control System Sensor: Left Front (G78)
            28-00 - Short to B+

Address 56     -------------------------------------------------------
   Controller: 4B0 035 195 J  
   Component: symphony II NP2    0007 
   Coding: 00205
   Shop #: WSC 00000
No fault code found.

End   -------------------------------------------------------
```

Thanks in Advance!

-Larry


----------

